# Systema seminar. Sacramento April 10th.



## Sergey M (Apr 3, 2004)

SACRAMENTO METROPOLITAN AREA Seminar APRIL 10TH, 2004 with MARTIN WHEELER. Fundamentals, basic & advanced applications. Schedule: 11:00  16:00. Cost: $40 in advance; $50 at the door. Location: TBA. For more information please contact Sergey: 916-717-8008 skif@pacbell.net


----------

